

16-year old solves newton's 300 year old riddle  - salimmadjd
http://www.canada.com/mobile/iphone/story.html?id=6685617

======
ColinWright
Lots of reports from lots of sources, and no details ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4029676> <\- Lots of comments, no
substance, now dead.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4028756> <\- Observing there are no
details anywhere

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4029599> <\- Ditto.

------
politician
On this Memorial Day weekend, a military-themed example of how an analytic
solution could improve a computed solution:

"The US army in Korea is equipped with Paladin anti-artillery guns that can
trace enemy shells back to the guns and fire shells at the enemy guns with
pin-point accuracy. However, it takes for the Paladins about 10 min to locate
the enemy guns, during which time the Paladins would be targeted by the enemy
guns Gen. Thomas A Schwartz, a former US army commander in Korea, stated that
the US army in Korea would be destroyed in less than three hours."

<http://www.rense.com/general37/nkorr.htm>

------
heeton
Without actual news of his answer it's a rather boring story :P

In other news: my friend's baby invented cold fusion this morning.

~~~
Semaphor
His answer is 15 pages long and he left out explanations of steps so he
wouldn't go over the limit set by Jugend forscht (youth researches). I'd
assume they'll give it a work over before releasing it.

------
tosseraccount
"... calculate exactly the path of a projectile under gravity and subject to
air resistance".

One would think that an approximate solution would be good enough. How
accurate does a projectile have to be, especially a nuke?

------
blue_nerd
Someone found this solution? I would love to see it.

